# Aircraft materials



## Cepheus (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi folks! You may notice this is my first post on this website. I'm a masters student and have been asked (as a third year materials TA) to take some students to the aviation museum (Ottawa, Canada). Their assignment is to pick a component and write a report on how it may have been manufactured and out of what. My history is horrible. These students are bound to have question, so I'm wondering if anybody can recommend a source of information on older aircraft materials. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## twoeagles (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi Cepheus - you might check the NASA historical webs, looking for the NACA reports that are now all scanned and available as free downloads. In the late 1920's and 1930's, they published numerous "tech pubs" on materials. Careful though, you may be drawn in and soon reading about airship design and the best chine designs for flying boat hulls!!!


----------

